# Un momento de inspiración



## agustinzzz (Jul 24, 2009)

Esto es el resultado de un momento de inspiración y algo de material de descarte...
Sumado a la crisis que afecta al mundo...

¿Qué parece?












Sí, es un soporte para apoyar el soldador.

Saludos.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Jul 24, 2009)

le podriamos agregar algo?


tal vez no tenga tanta inspiracion pro servira.

le agregamos ahi en el soporte un bimetal de plancha, y un tomacorrientes, con eso tendremos un corte por calentamiento automatico.

saludos.


----------



## ivan_mzr (Jul 24, 2009)

tambien hay que ponerle una base para el flux(aca simplemente le decimos pasta ò pasta para soldar).


----------



## Nimer (Jul 24, 2009)

Y le agregaría algo que no conduzca calor, justo en la punta del soporte para que no te derrita el mango del soldador.


----------



## soschorni (Jul 24, 2009)

Es una obra de arte! directo al museo ... mucho mejor que el que me habia hecho yo esta... fue un aluminio doblado tipo cono, con la punta cortada para que pase la del soldador y eso sotenido por un tornillo y una chapa a una madera... eso vivió hasta que se me callo y se me doblo.. entonces me cance y lo tire a la m***** (sinonimo de excremento humano) y me compre uno.


----------



## fernandob (Jul 24, 2009)

agustinzzz dijo:
			
		

> Esto es el resultado de un momento de inspiración y algo de material de descarte...
> Sumado a la crisis que afecta al mundo...
> 
> ¿Qué parece?
> ...



no se por que pero en seguida me salio el nombre de frankestein   ..............


----------



## Tacatomon (Jul 25, 2009)

Por que será...?

Está muy buena la idea, y es correcto, cuando hay crisis, que no se note...

No ya en serio, muy buena la idea, además, seguro que el portacautín de la foto tiene mayor duracíon que los que abundan en el mercado.

Aunque si estuviese meno en vertical, el calor no se iría al mango.

Saludos.


----------



## franko1819 (Jul 25, 2009)

Bueno yo una vez hice uno parecido cuando estaba en apùros...  
Ya esataba cansado de que se me callera la soldadora al piso, asi que junte algunas chapitas y unos tornillos y lo hice...
Miren como me quedo ops:


----------



## agustinzzz (Jul 25, 2009)

franko1819 dijo:
			
		

> Bueno yo una vez hice uno parecido cuando estaba en apùros...
> Ya esataba cansado de que se me callera la soldadora al piso, asi que junte algunas chapitas y unos tornillos y lo hice...
> Miren como me quedo ops:



franko1819,  a vos te afectó más que a mí la crisis....


----------



## franko1819 (Jul 25, 2009)

si, se nota

PD:
si se fijan bien el soporte (lo que mantiene a la soldadora) es un pedazo de transformador ops: 
y el " pie " es un pedazo de chapa que estaba por tirar a la basura  , esa chapita proviene de un estereo de un auto ops:


----------



## fernandob (Jul 25, 2009)

un psicologo de esos que se la pasan "inchando " las pelotis y buscando a todo el lado freudiano dira que es notorio ver como algunos hacen el apoya soldador para que quede con la punta hacia abajo , onda "pito caido" y otros lo apoyan tipo soldadito "siempre listo para la accion".

es solo una vision freudiana que no se si indicara algo acerca de la psiquis de el fabricante .
o uno copia lo que siempre uso.

como lo hacen uds. ? antes de este cuestionamiento ?

ja.........los jodi...........algunos no duermen esta noche    


.
.

.
.
.
.
.
quedense tranquilos por 2 motivos :
1-- lso psicologos son locos inchas que le buscan el pelo al huevo a todo .
2--- yo soy un inchapelotas peor que lso psicolocos...


----------



## agustinzzz (Jul 27, 2009)

fernandob, también hay que ver el otro lado de esa visión psicológica...
Casi siempre los apoya soldadores que apuntan hacia abajo "entran" en algún agujero, mientras que los que miran para arriba solo apoyan su base...


----------



## elosciloscopio (Jul 27, 2009)

en muchos soldadores baratos viene una planchita, que se dobla para hacer una especie de soporte.
Es muy práctico.
Al diseño de agustinzzz se le podría añador un trozo de estropajo de acero para limpiar la punta. 
(no recomendable para soldadores caros)


----------



## Tacatomon (Jul 27, 2009)

Estropajo de ACERO? No es la clasica esponja marina amarilla?


----------



## elosciloscopio (Jul 27, 2009)

Eso si tienes $$$

Mi soldador es malísimo y está tan viejo que utilizo cualquier cosa para limpiar la punta.
Confío en comprarme uno de más de 10$ pronto.

Pd: He llegado a limpiar la punta hasta con un trozo de ferrita de un flyback


----------



## Tacatomon (Jul 27, 2009)

elosciloscopio dijo:
			
		

> Eso si tienes $$$
> 
> Mi soldador es malísimo y está tan viejo que utilizo cualquier cosa para limpiar la punta.
> Confío en comprarme uno de más de 10$ pronto.
> ...



Si tu Soldador hablara...

Saludos


----------

